# Thai News



## jeroen004 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am about to move to Thailand and like to keep up to date with the latest Thai news. I just found this website that bring Thai news from different sources thainewsportal (com)
It's a nice site check it out. I hope to read more experiences here on the forum.

Cheers,

Jeroen


----------

